# diesel or gas truck



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey. Like anyone else im trying to lower costs. My highest cost is gas and its about on avg 3.40 where im at and diesel is about 3.75. Im always towing everyday a 12ft open trailer with 2 ztrs and relevant equipment. Currently im driving 2 different trucks a 2004 f150 33 gallon tank and a 2007 tundra with 22 gallon tank. On avg I get 280 out of the tundra being full and the f150 about 350-400. Would I be better served in buying a diesel truck to use for work? Whats the avg mpg you guys that have diesels are getting towing? Or perhaps getting a smaller truck such as a 4 cyl tacoma or even 6 cyl small trucks as like rangers, canyons etc.. what are your guys thought.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Smaller truck will use more fuel as it's working harder. I run my gasser in the winter as winter diesel cost's a bunch. I run my diesel in the summer. Did a 300 mile trip the other day with my 16' dump trailer loaded both ways and averaged 11.8 at 70+ mph. Pulling my 16' landscape trailer i average 15 mpg......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Some thing like a Nissan Frontier might get close to 20 pulling a very small trailer.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cummins 2500 inline 6..... all I gotta say ; )


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Cummins 2500 inline 6..... all I gotta say ; )


yep!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Cummins 2500 inline 6..... all I gotta say ; )


Agreed.

If they ever put that motor in a truck, i'll buy it! :whistling2:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Until Toyota brings a diesel to the states I'll be using gas...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If they ever put that motor in a truck, i'll buy it! :whistling2:



:thumbup: I'm down with that. 

All tho I hear your area has one or two shops that can facilitate a merger.




Freddie said:


> Until Toyota brings a diesel to the states I'll be using gas...





Contrary to popular belief there are a couple of good USA made diesels. 
You just gotta know what to look for.
Besides why would you want to send a Toy to do a man's work? :yes:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Until Toyota brings a diesel to the states I'll be using gas...


It would be interesting to see what Toyota would bring, but based on the Tundra platform, I would definitely wait for them to prove themselves in the 'big' truck market.

I have a 2008 Sequoia 5.7 and it has been a great vehicle. Tons of power and extremely comfortable. However, it will not safely pull what Toyota says it will pull, by almost half! And, when I pulled my 14' tandem cargo trailer to Denver a few years ago, that 5.7 only cranked out 8.5 miles per gallon. My 2012, 4 door, long box, 4x4, diesel will easily pull that same trailer around the highways at 17 MPG, with much more torque & HP in reserve than the gas rig had.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Contrary to popular belief there are a couple of good USA made diesels.
> You just gotta know what to look for.
> Besides why would you want to send a Toy to do a man's work? :yes:


A mans job eh? Let me know when your american truck can do this....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> A mans job eh? Let me know when your american truck can do this....


I think BPWY was talking about working with a truck. That particular Toyota would be worthless when it comes to work, it is a toy.

Looks like fun though!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I think BPWY was talking about working with a truck. That particular Toyota would be worthless when it comes to work, it is a toy.
> 
> Looks like fun though!


I know what he was talking about.

And actually that same Toyota WAS my work truck when I started this business before it was all built up like it is Now. I towed my 14ft utility trailer with is for 3 years and never once had a issue with the trailer or the truck and now that 4runner is just for trail and vacation duty while my tundra does all the work. Maybe its just a middle american thing but a lot of people on this board think that only a 'Merican truck can handle a hauling or construction style job and its thats so far from the truth. Yes the towing on my tundra is rated at only 8000lbs but as many may know in this business a lot of the crap we haul is bulky and not construction debris like concrete and I've never had a problem with my small 14ft or my large 18ft. When it does come to concrete in large quantities its much cheaper to have a debris box dropped. My tundra has logged over 100k miles in this business and the only thing I've had to do is change the oil.

There are many reasons I choose Toyota for a work truck but mainly for the quality and reliability. I also know Toyotas in and out and can fix anything wrong with them easily. I've owned fords and just don't care for then at all. Granted I would take a brand new super duty any day. Also chryslers are all garbage and chevys are boring but that's all just my opinion


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Worthless for work is right. 

All tho I believe the Ford Raptor is supposed to be rather capable out of the box. 

Any time you wanna hook 15,000 lbs or more on that Toy I'll be glad to hitch the same load on my American made diesel and we'll have at it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Worthless for work is right.
> 
> All tho I believe the Ford Raptor is supposed to be rather capable out of the box.
> 
> Any time you wanna hook 15,000 lbs or more on that Toy I'll be glad to hitch the same load on my American made diesel and we'll have at it.


And I'll issue the same challenge for the Tundra!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> And I'll issue the same challenge for the Tundra!


Same here ! Put my garbage (Chrysler) dodge ram against his TOY!!! I have two 3/4 diesels and two 1/2 ton gases! Only think I use my 1/2 ton for are pulling a mower!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I have a 2008 Sequoia 5.7 and it has been a great vehicle. Tons of power and extremely comfortable. However, it will not safely pull what Toyota says it will pull, by almost half! And, when I pulled my 14' tandem cargo trailer to Denver a few years ago, that 5.7 *only cranked out 8.5 miles per gallon*..





Sounds like a V 10.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> Some thing like a Nissan Frontier might get close to 20 pulling a very small trailer.


I would say 20 is optimistic and as soon as you put a real trailer on it you will be at 10. My cummins gets a true 20 with a small trailer and generally close to 15 with a 5ton dump trailer on it. Plus you can drive it for 500k miles on the same engine, I don't like buying new trucks. 

Other then motorcycles I will not purchase a gasoline vehicle.


----------



## SPS (Jul 27, 2014)

2011 F-350 6.7, gets 19 MPG empty. 16 MPG pulling 16' mowing trailer with 2 mowers, and 14 MPG pulling 16' dump trailer with 4' sides running 65 mph. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Unfortunately they do not make the 12 valve anymore, but if I had the money again to buy one in decent shape, thats the one id buy. Seen three where I live put into a ford. One was a 12v and other two were 24v thats nice if ya got the cash to do so, damn dodge falls apart waaaay before that straight six is broken in. 12v with manual 5 trans and 3:50 rear 70 mph at 2200 rpm talkin about 22-25 mpg and talk about easy to work on when you need to, all mechanical no electronics to deal with like all the newer engines and sounds like a damn petterbuilt with a straight pipe. Just my two cent. I love all diesels, and you cant beat them with a gasser when it comes to being a true work horse.


----------

